# [Cali] White Widow - Pickup [High Res]



## Vaporizer (Sep 1, 2008)

*Strain:* White Widow
*Type:* Sativa/Indica  60:40 
*High:* Strong solid high
*Smell:* Pungent, Strong aroma   
*Taste:* Fruity, very fresh
*Price:* $60 for 5 grams
*Overall Rating:* 8.8 out of 10


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

Buy it from th e club buddy... I baught some Red Bull Pure Indica & man what high.lol.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 30, 2016)

:aok::bongin:


----------

